# bumpstops



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

in kojima's page it says to cut the rubber bumpstops about an inch when installing coilovers. will this make my ride more bumpy?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Wassup man this is Greg from Kona again. You got your Teins installed? how are they? I still havent gotten mine on yet. Cutting the bumpstops will just free up a little more wheel travel, at the expense of more risk to the dampers, depending on how much you cut off. ARe you bottoming? I know you wanted to get your car down super low... If you're bottoming get the Motivational mounts! Theyre the sheeeyot! 

Anyone out there know if the Tein rear pillowball mounts restore travel like the Motivational rear mounts? If the Motivationals give you more travel than the Teins, then they might be better for your car, for less money.

take it easy man.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

The best option is to buy Koni bumpstops from www.motivational.net


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

where the hell are the bumpstops on the b14? are they easy to find?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

the bump stops are underneath the black rubber sleaves that cover the pistons on ur shox, they are thick red hard peices of rubber.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> where the hell are the bumpstops on the b14? are they easy to find?





> the bump stops are underneath the black rubber sleaves that cover the pistons on ur shox, they are thick red hard peices of rubber.


Yes....and they also prevent your shocks from smashing into your metal chasis on really hard turns. Not a good thing to do.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*nobody answered the question*

will it make my ride more bouncy?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Installing new bumpstops or cutting your original ones isn't going to make your ride more BOUNCY. Sorry to say this, but the cheap coilovers which you bought (i think I read it in another post of yours) will make your ride more BOUNCY.

Cutting the bumpstops will just give you a LITTLE more travel back in the car.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Your gonna have bounce and bottoming no matter what you do if you are running lowering springs.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Do the tein's come with bump stops or do you have to buy them separate?

I'm seriously considering the Tein Basics


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I am also considering the basics but I heared that you, Pat, bought the pillowball mounts , what are those for?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I believe the pillowball mounts are to adjust the camber/toe but correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Do the Tein mounts in the rear restore travel like the Motivational Engineering mounts? I assume that as long as the mounting point at the end of the strut shaft is mounted further away from the strut body, there can be increased travel. This is how the Motivational mounts help (the strut is mounted in such a way that the shaft ends up extended about an inch more when compared to the stock mount, giving that much more travel).

It appears that the Teins are built the same way, with the mount being basically shaped like a disc. Can anyone provide info? thanks.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The Teins come with bumpstops.

The plates do give a little more travel IIRC.

The front plates only allow you to adj. camber. It is impossible to adj. toe from up there.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*cutting*

would it be ok to cut a little more than one segment off my bumpstop? maybe 2? my springs don't have enough room to compress and it's hitting the bumpstop soon. can i cut it 2 segments?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

kojima's garage sez to not cut more than one segment off, but I dunno exactly :-/. Also, can someone tell me, the Koni bumpstops, are they as soft as the stock ones, or are they a lil harder? I'm guessing if the shox bottom onto the bumpstops, the softer the bumpstops are, the bouncyer the ride will be?? can soemone help me out on this? thanx.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I've had upgraded bumpstops on my suspension setup (Progress springs and AGXs) until tonight... Now I've got Tein coilovers!! Anyway, good urethane bumpstops will soften the bottoming quite a bit. In fact, I didn't even know I was bottoming when I first bought the car because I always thought it would be accompanied by an unmistakable thud and impact when it happened. They will not affect your ride until you bottom out on them. And if you do, they help a great deal with the impact. Less severity of bumpsteer is another advantage. They are a good investment.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

pics greg pics!!!! i wanna see the tein's on your car man.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not a question of what you can to to avoid a bouncy ride with lowering springs. Like I have said a million times..Lowering springs suck on a B14 no matter how you slice it. If you really wanna run lowering springs to need to get the Motivational shortend dampers, but for the price of those you can buy a real suspension.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I know this isn't the place for this, but Neil, here's my car on Teins










Haven't bottomed yet after some hard driving (not in competition though) so hopefully I'll never feel the bumpstops on them!


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

nice ride greg! damn! i'm going to look for these teins or whatever because i have tech 5 springs (generic) and stock struts... my rear shocks bottom ALL the time! it sux... even little @ss bumps in the road make that creaking sound, grrr!!! .... nice ride greg! haha


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hot digity damn that looks sick Greg! Do you have an estimate of how low you have the car in that pic?

Oh also did you have to buy shortened bump stops with the Tein's or did they include some or did you just cut your stockers?

looks like you have a good camera too, unless that just Hawaii


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys! I'm pretty happy with the way my car came out with the Teins - the ride, the handling, and the looks too. The car has about 3/4" gap between the tire and wheel well in front and just a touch less than that in back. I mysteriously began scraping my front bumper on my own damn driveway though, I think it's a bit too low in front now! I may raise it up a little in a few weeks, after I'm confident the springs have stopped settling. Anyway, the Teins came with their own bumpstops Neil, and I hope they are never put to use! 

Hawaii scenery tends to compliment pictures well, no matter what the subject! I snuck away from work to take that picture... no wonder why the phone service around here sucks so bad! (I work for verizon)

Hey 200SEX, your username is great! Why didn't I think of that one? If you can afford them, Teins are the best deal around on coilovers, great comfort and handling, and more suspension travel. The new Tein Basics are the cheapest full coilover set out, but with no damping adjustment. The SS, what I have, is a lot cheaper than all the other coilovers for our cars. Highly recommended, but getting yourself some good struts would also help your bottoming problem as well as the Motivational engineering rear upper mounts. Good luck man and thanks again for your comments.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i'm sure this has been beat into the ground like crazy but i've just started looking around for suspension. I dont feel like spending A LOT of money. I saw the Tein S-Tech springs on ebay for $140, they lower 2.4 in the front and 1.5 in the rear.. is this too much? along with those i was going to get KYB GR-2's, and the koni bumpstops.. brings my suspension bill to a grand total of $453.38 including shipping. is there anything wrong with this setup, i dont' see a lot of chatter about the S-tech springs. thanks.


----------

